# فيديو تصنيع عامود الكرانك على ماكينة خراطة متعددة المحاور.



## e_kassem1 (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم:
الرابط التالي يحتوي على فيديو جميل لماكينة خراطة CNC متعددة المحاور. الماكينة موديل OKUMA. على فكرة هذه الماكينة موجودة في مصنع الشركة العالمية للمعدات البصرية في مدينة السلام بالقاهرة و تحتوي على13 محور. أرجو أن تعطيكم فكرة عما ينقصنا من معدات في مصر لدعم صناعة السيارات في وطننا العربي.

http://mihd.net/go51zj


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (26 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى
موضوع رائع ومجهود تستحق عليه الشكر
نريد المزيد من ابداعاتك
اخوك فى لله مصطفى الساعى


----------



## نايف علي (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشاركة رائعة ، بارك الله فيك.


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (28 يونيو 2007)

_شكرا على هذا المجهود الكبير وجزاك الله عنه كل خير_


----------



## سليمان عيدي (28 يونيو 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## turnur1 (12 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مررتجى (17 أغسطس 2007)

ممتاذذذذذذذذذ


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود حاجه جميله فعلا


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## باسم عمارة (30 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير بس ياريت توضح كيفية التنزيل من الرابط


----------



## شعبانكو (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## eng_alanbary (8 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس المهني (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## mohamedali1213 (23 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## alaarekabe (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكل سنة وانت طيب ورمضان كريم


----------



## elpond (8 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا علي هذا المحتوي الجميل ونرجو المزيد
اريد الكثير عن cncخراطة


----------



## احمدابراهيم2 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## رضا كامل (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مع الشكر أخونا الفاضل و يرجى تجديد الرابط لأن الموقع يعطي رسالة 

file expired


----------



## goldenray (4 أكتوبر 2010)

file expired


----------



## احمدابراهيم2 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك انتى والجميع وشكرا :1:


----------



## احمدابراهيم2 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود العظيم وشكرا فيديو تصنيع عامود الكرانك على ماكينة خراطة متعددة المحاور. الرد على الموضوع


----------



## ahmedzizo (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا علي هذا المحتوي الجميل ونرجو المزيد
*


----------



## المهندس ابو عمرو (19 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخي


----------



## saaddd (19 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------

